# angel-noob sucht Hilfe



## pennywise21 (12. Juli 2014)

Hi ihr zusammen.
Bin gerade in Florida mit meiner wal-mart Angel unterwegs.......da wir direkt am Kanal wohnen bietet es sich an bei ner Dose Bier mal die Angel reinzuhalten. Letztes Jahr gab's hauptsächlich catfish... sind alle wieder ins Wasser gekommen obwohl einer meinte mir seinen Stachel in den Finger zu stechen. Lach. .. heute morgen habe ich ein Exemplar am haken gehabt welches mir Rätsel aufgibt und ich auch nicht schaffe zu googlen...vielleicht macht sich einer die Mühe mir zu helfen. .... Vielen Dank schonmal und verzeiht mir die gross und klein schreibung... habe nur ein Handy zur Verfügung. 
Viele grüße aus Pompano beach...


----------



## PsychoBo (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel-noob sucht Hilfe*

Moin!
Sieht für mich wie ein Puffer fish oder auch Bülow fish genannt aus.
http://m.myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/puffer-fish-prohibition/

Grüße
Boris


----------



## pennywise21 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel-noob sucht Hilfe*

Oh vielen Dank. ... mit essen bin ich bei unbekannten fiechern eh vorsichtig. ..grins... Men nen kugelfisch War es nicht oder? !?!?


----------



## pennywise21 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel-noob sucht Hilfe*

Ups..... wie ich sehe ist puffer fish = kugelfisch???


----------



## labralehn (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel-noob sucht Hilfe*

Hallo greetings from germany 2 florida,

"da wir direkt am Kanal wohnen bietet es sich an bei ner Dose Bier mal die Angel reinzuhalten."

Mal eine Frage dazu, wie muss man sich das Angeln dort vorstellen:
Darf dort jeder Angeln?
Benötigt man eine Lizenz?
Gibts ein Mindestalter?


----------



## pennywise21 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel-noob sucht Hilfe*

Da scheiden sich ein bisschen die Geister was die Erlaubnis angeht.  Laut unsrem Vermieter ist das angeln vom eigenen Grundstück aus kein Problem.  Habe andererseits aber auch gelesen das das angeblich nur für residents gilt. Grundsätzlich wo kein kläger.. da kein Richter. .. unser Kanal zb ist eine sackgasse.. da wird sicher keiner vorbeikommen. .. eine fishing Lizenz bekommt man aber in jedem Angel Geschäft und zum angeln am pier auch erforderlich. Sonderlich teuer sind sie nicht. .. ich meine für 4 Wochen knapp 50 Dollar für non-residents....


----------



## bastelberg (8. August 2014)

*AW: angel-noob sucht Hilfe*

Die werden dort unten auch meistens blowfish genannt, weil die sich kugelrund aufblasen können. Sind fiese, nervige Hakenknipser. Hate mal mit der Stippe und 10er Haken auf Kleinfisch gestippt und meistens nicht mal gemerkt, dass der Haken mal wieder ab geknipst wurde. Nah einer Packung innerhalb 30 min hab ich dann ein Stahlvorfach rangehängt und siehe da ein Kugelfisch. wenn man auch mit Gummifisch angelt und ein Kugelfisch hinterher ist, mein Tipp: Gaaaanz schnell raus damit. Der Kugelfisch zerhackt dir den Gummi innerhalb Sek in kleine Stückchen.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Die sehen dann so aus wie auf dem Bild


----------



## n33db33r (8. August 2014)

*AW: angel-noob sucht Hilfe*

|supergri |supergri |supergri

Ziemlich kranker Fisch wenn der auf Gummis los geht. 
Dennoch Petri aus Good Old Germany


----------



## Justsu (8. August 2014)

*AW: angel-noob sucht Hilfe*

Das ist tatsächlich eine Kugelfischart... Von den Einheimischen auch Toadie oder eben Puffer Fish genannt und gern in Cornflakes paniert, in tiefem fett ausgebacken und mit Remoulade serviert... ECHT lecker, erinnert ein bisschen an Hähnchenschenkel! Aber VORSICHT, Kugelfische sind (zumindest in Teilen) immer noch stark giftig, also wenn essen, dann lieber jemanden ausnehmen/zubereiten lassen, der sich damit auskennt!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------

